# Remise en état d'un G5



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de récupérer un PowerMac G5 bi-processeur watercoolé.
Lorsque je le démarre je vois un écran gris avec un répertoire qui contient un point d'interrogation qui clignote.

En appuyant sur la touche 'ctrl' au démarrage je devrais pouvoir choisir sur quel volume booter mais il n'en trouve aucun.
J'ai donc sortie le HDD que j'ai branché à mon PC pour voir ce qu'il contient. En utilisant l'outil macdrive 8 j'ai pu constaté qu'il contenait que quelques répertoire vides mais aucun fichiers et qu'il disposait de 931Go sur 931Go. A t'il été formaté ?







J'ai ensuite gravé une image d'un vieux MacOS Tiger trouvé sur le Web mais depuis Nero sous Windows. Il ne trouve pas le dvd lorsque je boot en appuyant sur la touche 'c' ou en tapant la ligne de commande qui va bien dans open firmware (boot cd:,\\:tbxi)

Le cd tourne mais il semble être incompatible.

Existe t'il un outil pour graver l'iso de mon DVD pour qu'il soit bootable ?
J'ai testé le CD gravé dans un VMWare mais ca n'accroche pas non plus.

Savez-vous ce qu'il peut clocher ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Mars 2011)

le disque de l'OS n'est pas dans le bon format de fichier?


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Tu veux dire le DVD que j'ai gravé ? Normalement si mais le gars a dit en dessous du lien où je l'ai télécharger de le graver a partir d'un MAC. J'ai essayé de le graver depuis une VM qui tourne sous SnowLeopard car je n'ai pas de mac mais impossible de lui faire graver donc j'ai clické graver l'iso dans Nero sur PC Windows.

Pensez-vous que c'est mon soucis ? J'ai un collègue qui devrait me rapporter une version déjà gravé de Leopard demain. Mais si vous connaissez un outil windows qui peut me faire le boulot à partir de l'iso je prend.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

CherieG1G5 a dit:


> J'ai ensuite gravé une image d'un vieux MacOS Tiger trouvé sur le Web


Sur le web, on peut trouver tellement de cochonneries 
Ca peut être un Tiger "gris", cad spécifique d'une machine.

Le mieux serait de trouver d'occasion les DVD Tiger noirs (cad version du commerce, compatibles toute machine).
Ou alors acheter auprès d'Apple les DVD gris normalement livrés avec ton bipro


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Voici le descriptif:






MAC OS X 10.4, dont le nom commercial est Tiger,
Elle est la cinquième version majeure du système d'exploitation Mac OS X d'Apple.
Elle a été commercialisée le 29 avril 2005.

Tous les langues sont inclus.

Installation: Graver le DVD le plus lentement possible (avec un mac), relancer l'ordinateur avec le DVD a l'interieur, en maintenant la touche C, pour booter sur le cd-rom. Suivre les indications.


Équipement minimum:
* Processeur PowerPC G3, G4, ou G5 
* FireWire
   * Au moins 256 MB de RAM   
* DVD drive (DVD-ROM), Combo (CD-RW/DVD-ROM) ou SuperDrive (DVD-R) pour l'installation  
* Au moins 3 GB D'espace disque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

OK, je viens de voir avec mon collègue pour chopper son DVD d'installation, il a un MacBookPro avec Leopard 10.5. Est-ce que son DVD sera compatible avec ma bécane G5 ?

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2011)

Non, il faut un DVD universel de Tiger. (NOIR)


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Merci, je peux trouver ça où ? Et a combien ? Est-ce selon vous mon soucis ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2011)

sur ebay, leboncoin, ou les pa de macgé
 faut regarder souvent


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

CherieG1G5 a dit:


> Merci, je peux trouver ça où ? Et a combien ? Est-ce selon vous mon soucis ?


Difficile de le dire avec précision vu la source d'ou provient le DVD. Sauf si tu absolument sûre de ce qui a été gravé (ton post ci dessus avec la description de Tiger, qui est correcte).

Encore une autre hypothèse : ton PM G5 ne tourne qu'avec une version de Tiger strictement supérieur à 10.4.y et tu tentes d'installer 10.4.x (avec x<y). Donc ca ne peut pas marcher


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Je vais graver un DVD d'une autre source... Et en 1x (là je l'ai fait en 4x).

"Encore une autre hypothèse : ton PM G5 ne tourne qu'avec une version de Tiger strictement supérieur à 10.4.y et tu tentes d'installer 10.4.x (avec x<y). Donc ca ne peut pas marcher&#8230;"
Comment savoir le matériel dans mon G5 ? J'ai pas osé retiré le système de watercooling pour regarder le model des 2 proco. Y'a t'il moyen de le savoir depuis OpenFirmware ? Ca me permettra peut être de savoir si c'est compatible ou pas.

Comment savoir si le G5 tourne avec un Tiger strictement supérieur à 10.4.y ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

CherieG1G5 a dit:


> JComment savoir si le G5 tourne avec un Tiger strictement supérieur à 10.4.y ?


Tu télécharges Mactracker et tu regardes le descriptif exact de ta machine; la version de l'OS y est indiquée. Il faut donc que ton DVD ait une version  supérieure à celle de l'OS livré.


Edit.
Oui mais non, sans démarrer l'ordi c'est dur ! Il te faudrait au moins la vitesse du processeur pour regarder dans Mactracker&#8230;


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos conseils je teste ce soir ma nouvelle iso et je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Alors je viens de tester mon nouveau DVD. Il boot bien dessu mais par contre il me met KERNEL PANIK et me parle du CPU 0.

Je ne comprend pas tt le blabla mis au pire je peux vous faire une photo si ca peut aider.

Voici :


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2011)

Il te dis CPU=0  ... ? Mauvais signe ... La carte mère ou le processeur sont sûrement HS.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

Sans trop de risque, on penser qu'un processeur a un pb 
L'idéal serait que tu puisses recopier les lignes du KP qui contiennent les mots "dependencies"

(cf ici pour toutes les explications)


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Le cpu0 ne me fait pas peur c'est juste lui qui bloque a mon avis a cause des instructions qui en amont ne viennent pas (lié aux dependencies).

Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRISC4PE(1.6.0d9)@0x473da000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.6)@0x473da000
dependency: com.apple.driver.IOPlateformFunction(1.7.0b1)@0x473da000

Le risk4pe impossible de savoirc e que c'est.

J'ai joué avec mes barrettes de ram puis que c'est un soucis de DATA ACCESS mais rien n'y fait. (j'ai 4 barettes) et j'ai remarqué que si on en met qu'une ca bip 2 coup au demarrage. J'ai 2 barrettes de 1Go et 2 de 256Mo J'ai essayé avec les 2 de chaques au cas ou une paire soit foireuse mais rien. Toujours le meme dump !

J'ai lu que ca poucvait etre la carte graphique mais je n'aurais pas d'image si elle ne marchait pas non ? J'ai verifié les connectiques, la carte mère, pas de coulures... Non tout semble correcte a vue d'oeil. En tt cas c'est sympa d'essayer de m'aider parcque MAC j'y connais rien.
J'ai aussi essayé en debranchant clavier et souris pareil.
Idem avec un autre disque dure (mais pas estampillé apple avec un firmware PC) mais pas mieux


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

Tu devrais peut être aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce site (qui te renverra sur plein d'autres), qui concerne les fuites sur les PM G5. S'il y a un pb de processeur, peut être que ce PM a fuit


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait fuit. IL y a encore de l'eau dans le systeme j'ai entendu des bulles en le couchant... Et le buvard au fond du boitier n'as pas gonflé. Pas de trace de residu, rien.
Je vais essayer de mettre un ubuntu pour voir si ca passe...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

Si tu vois des bulles, c'est (je pense) qu'il y a eu des fuites, car le système devait être plein initialement (bulles et pompes font rarement bon ménage).


----------



## CherieG1G5 (30 Mars 2011)

Bonne nouvelle le Kubuntu Live CD fonctionne. 
Je vais essayer de mettre le Kubuntu final.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

Kubuntu est installé. Je vois bien mes 4 cores (2 CPU)... Tout à l'air de marcher niveau hardware alors pourquoi cet OSX panique ? :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2011)

CherieG1G5 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle le Kubuntu Live CD fonctionne.
> Je vais essayer de mettre le Kubuntu final.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------
> ...


Car tu avais du mal graver le DVD peut être.

Si ton PowerMac fonctionne bien, c'est le principal.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2011)

CherieG1G5 a dit:


> Je vois bien mes 4 cores (2 CPU)... Tout à l'air de marcher niveau hardware alors pourquoi cet OSX panique ? :mouais:





iMacounet a dit:


> Car tu avais du mal graver le DVD peut être.


Peut être A mettre dans la case des mystères de l'informatique non résolus


----------



## CherieG1G5 (31 Mars 2011)

Et si la verion de MACOS est pas compatible avec ca PPC ça fait quoi comme erreur ?
Ca ne serait pas la version qui n'est pas compatible avec le bi-proc ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2011)

Je pense que ta machine ne démarrerait pas, que tu aurais le logo comme quoi il n'y a pas de système.


----------



## CherieG1G5 (31 Mars 2011)

OK merci je reeseyerai de graver avec un autre truc que nero.
Sinon on peut installer quoi somme OS sur un G5 Dual ? Ubuntu MACOS 10.5 et quoi d'autre ? Linux ?


----------



## CherieG1G5 (11 Avril 2011)

Bon j'ai bien galèré pour trouver une image valide et compatible avec le G5 QUAD 2.5. GHz et finalement il marche au poils.
Je testerais un peu cette semaine les différentes connectiques pour valider le bouzin.

Merci a vous.


----------

